# Back in business!



## chad103 (Jul 24, 2012)

We had gotten rid of our chickens and gotten another batch of hens then found them a new home! We now have 6 bantham and 4 buff Orpington chicks. I'm about to start a larger run and hen house and I'm going to make this one as user friendly as possible we loved our first chickens but have to get someone to feed water and collect eggs when we are gone. This one is going to have auto waterers and large feeders that can feed for more than a week I want my care takers to only have to collect eggs. We are in process of spoiling our new babies.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That sounds great. I have most of mine automated too. It does make life easier!


Jim


----------



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

What kind waters y'all using


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

I used the king sized auto waterer that I got from Murray Mcmurray. It's a great auto waterer until the seal blows out which needs replaced to stop the leaking. You have to buy a tool to take the stem out which basically looks like a tire valve stem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I made mine using a water keg and 1" PVC water pipe. There are 7 seperate pens in the coop and it supplies all of them.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine is similar to LW, but, I have two buckets, and a line from each into each pen, gotta have redundancy. 


Jim


----------

